# refit started



## JoandNick (Sep 18, 2009)

couple of pics of our new cushions the start of a refit


----------



## scarrabri (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi this looks good already,i wish i had as much room in my romahome as you have, very nice my friend ,best wishes Brian


----------



## Firefox (Sep 21, 2009)

I really liked this, and a very innovative layout using the washroom to give you another exit through the rear door. I hadn't seen this idea before. Also, top marks on the cab area and use of the leather material.


----------



## JoandNick (Sep 22, 2009)

thanks firefox, for a first build we are very pleased but as you know with self builds, you can always do better.  We will do a refit and add a few more things.  Considered selling it next year and funding another bigger build but we have grown quite attached to it...may just build another for the hell of it.


----------



## Firefox (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes the the thing about self builds is they are never quite finished! 

You always have the confidence and incentive to make improvements as you are actually adding to the value, whereas with the proprietary conversions one has to be careful about improvements, as it can detract from the value unless one is very careful about how it is done.


----------

